# PANDORA - FREE bracelet with purchase (limited dates)



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2013)

I have just recently decided to take the plunge and get into purchasing some of these "build a bracelet" ideas.  After several trips and several additions I now have more accessories than will fill a single bracelet, so I was looking for an additional bracelet. 

Pandora seems to be the most widely available, and for silver pieces at least, at prices that are easy to pick up and add to over time. 

I just found this for anyone who may be interested....as I now have an extra bracelet.  

Message

PANDORA’s new Spring collection is in stores now! It's the perfect time to add amazing pieces to your collection. 

Between March 21st to 24th, if you purchase at least $100 of PANDORA at participating retailers, you’ll receive a free sterling silver PANDORA clasp bracelet (a $65 USD retail value).*

Don’t miss out on this opportunity to add  to your PANDORA style.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 21, 2013)

Awww ... and I thought I could get a free bracelet with a new Pandora radio subscription!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2013)

How much are the bracelets usually?  I know the promo says $65 - but are they really price at $65?


----------



## Janette (Mar 21, 2013)

Chamilla is very similar except it has a C rather than a P. They are compatible and usually cost less. A Pandora clerk told me that she liked my Pandora bracelet. Guess she didn't see the C. I have a Bible, cross, my grandchildren's initial and their birthstone. It is easy to add charms when little ones arrive.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> How much are the bracelets usually?  I know the promo says $65 - but are they really price at $65?



Yes, they are usually priced at $65 for silver bracelet.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Janette said:


> Chamilla is very similar except it has a C rather than a P. They are compatible and usually cost less.



I have never seen Chamilia before.  Where do you purchase them, other than the online shop?

I only got the Pandora, because that is the brand I see everywhere.  

It is essentially the new version of the charm bracelet, but flexible, in that you can change it up easily.  Never had a charm bracelet, but I am making it a year of milestones and addings charms and reminders of these occassions.


----------



## jackio (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a generic silver build-a-bead bracelet from Kohl's. It was a fraction of the price and is very nice.  I get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 22, 2013)

jackio said:


> I have a generic silver build-a-bead bracelet from Kohl's. It was a fraction of the price and is very nice.  I get compliments on it all the time.



I looked at the Kohl's version, actually bought one, but brought it back.  It was not a fraction of the price, for the bracelet anyway.  The beads were cheaper though.  The bracelet, with all the discounts and coupons and bonus savings that Kohl's always has, brought the price down to $55.  

Why I returned it was that I did not like the weight of it.  Compared to the Pandora bracelet which is heavier, I could not even feel it on my wrist. Plus the largest size they had at 8 inches was too small for my large wrists combined with a load full of charms.

So I opted for the Free bracelet with an additional charm purchase at Pandora, which I was planning to do anyway.

But I was looking at the Chamilia page, boy do I like those Crystal charms.


----------



## Janette (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought my first Chamilla on St. Thomas because they allowed discounts and Pandora did not. When I got home, my bracelet had a small problem so I took it to a gift shop near HHI. They swapped my bracelet for no charge so I have bought charms from them. I have seen several shops that carry Chamilla. My bracelet snaps as it is easier to open and close.


----------



## cissy (Mar 22, 2013)

*Where to buy on HH*

Which gift shop on HH sells the charms?  There used to be one at the mall, but, of course, that's gone now.


----------



## Janette (Mar 22, 2013)

Markels in Kitty's Crossing off island. It is shopping center with Target. Location is at far right as you look at Target from 278.


----------



## Gracey (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought my daughter a pandora with several charms for her high school graduation present.  I am thinking of Chamilla just because they have the disney charms


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 22, 2013)

I own a Pandora bracelet and I purchased Cinderella carriage charm at Disneyworld and the Disney ship charm during a sailing and both charms fit my bracelet perfectly. I also purchased a Kohls's bracelet and returned it.  What I like about the Pandora charms over generic ones is that quite a few of them twist on and are more difficult to fall off but I buy from several different stores.


----------



## persia (Mar 22, 2013)

I like Pandora too, they are very good at selecting music.



rhonda said:


> Awww ... and I thought I could get a free bracelet with a new Pandora radio subscription!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2013)

I got some Chamilia charms yesterday, they are all made by the same manufacturer, apparently. 

Here are the crystal ones I like
http://www.chamilia.com/Mosaic-Verde-Swarovski-i1140075W240.jpg


----------



## BevL (Mar 23, 2013)

I like the bracelet and beads, not so much for dangly type charms.  I'm thinking of just buying a full blown bracelet I like on Ebay. 

If I did that, I assume I could just replace some of the beads with others if I chose?  ANy thoughts on that?

I could probably find this out by doing some research but thought I'd ask since there's a thread.

And BTW, I found a website that has the Pandora offers which seems to indicate they have a similar special in September re the free bracelet.  Don't quote me but that's what I read it as.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, Pandora did make this offer in September.  If the bracelet on eBay is priced right, I would say yes. Although, I don't know much about eBay safety. 

 I have thought it would be nice to change my color scheme sometimes so having extra charms could be fun. My colored charms and my daughter's colored charms are pink.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

If you ever go on a cruise, check out Bella Perlina. They are similar to Pandora but sell much cheaper. They usually have a "one day sale" that they build up to for the entire cruise and then it is a mad panic to snap up as many as you can.

DW picked up several on our last cruise for herself....and a couple to give as gifts...


----------



## cissy (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, and fully beaded bracelets were only $29.


----------



## cissy (Mar 24, 2013)

Janette said:


> Markels in Kitty's Crossing off island. It is shopping center with Target. Location is at far right as you look at Target from 278.


Thanks, Janette.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone know when this offer runs out?  Do you need a coupon to get the free bracelet?

Thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> Does anyone know when this offer runs out?  Do you need a coupon to get the free bracelet?
> 
> Thanks, tlwmkw


I believe today is the last day and no, you don't seem to need a coupon.  If you google "Free Pandora bracelet" you will get lots of info.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2013)

BevL said:


> I believe today is the last day and no, you don't seem to need a coupon.  If you google "Free Pandora bracelet" you will get lots of info.



A local jewelry store that is closed on Sunday, is extending the sale through tomorrow.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 24, 2013)

Wish I'd seen this earlier!  Maybe I can rush out tomorrow and get the free bracelet.  If not then I'll avoid spending money so it's not all bad that I missed seeing this til now!

tlwmkw


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought a Pandora Bracelet for my daughter's birthday!  What fun picking out the charms:

Castle (Scottish boyfriend)
Her first initial letter
Pink Hawaiian Flower
Baseball (we are fans)
Apple (she's a teacher)
Kitty - my only grandchild is a cat


----------

